# First time Spain advise



## Raf (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi all. I have booked the Portsmouth to Le Havre ferry for 20 December. I plan to drive to Bordeaux area upon arrival and onto Madrid from there the next day. I am travelling with the wife and 3 kids. I would like to spend a few days in Madrid as we want to visit the football stadium and generally tour around. From here i plan on going down to Granada area for a few days and then returning back to Le Havre stopping on route to break up the journey ready to catch the return ferry on 30 December.

Just wanted some advise on a decent campsite near Bordeaux area to spend the night. Want something safe with hook up if possible. 

Then any advise on a nice campsite close to Madrid with good public transport. I have looked on line and struggling to find a site close to Madrid.

Any advise on campsites, route etc would be much appreciated as this is a first time trip and we are a little nervous. 

I can only manage 10 days due to kids school and work commitments.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

Bordeaux is a very tough drive in a day in a fast car, let alone in a MH with 3 nippers!

Can't help with campsites as we always use Aires which are very safe, especially those in villiages.

In 10 days with kids I think you will be pushing it to do what you have in mind but good luck anyway.


----------



## Raf (Nov 3, 2009)

I checked and Bordeaux from Le Havre is just over 400 miles. With the limited time i would like to drive it same day.

My kids are aged 10,12 and 16 so they will be fine with the journey.

I dont mind stopping at an aire as long as it is fairly safe as i have heard stories of gassing etc at aires.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I wish you well with your travels but also consider that miles seen as just numbers while driving a motorhome may not always be as comfortably achieved as in a car.
I assume, to achieve your goals, you will be sticking to Peage routes, which can be quite expensive in France.
Spanish roads, if anything are rather better than most, certainly better than the UK but distances can still be greater than you may expect to comfortably achieve and you should plan on a stop between Bordeaux and Madrid, even though it is a possible distance on paper.

I would advise you to buy the ACSI book with its discount voucher for camping off-peak. Two night stops will pay for the book and voucher. You will also have a list of suitable campsites that are open during the winter, if this is the time you are considering.
Have fun!

Alan


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I don't know what your planned average mileage will be per hour but we drive Calais to Valencia 2 or 3 time a year.If you have started your planned time from when the ferry docks then you will already be behind schedule as it can take up to 2 hours to disembark and clear customs etc. we have done the Le Harve ferry route twice never again.

We have used nothing but aires for the last ten years and never had a problem, Some have hook up ,some have wifi most will have other motorhomes staying in them even in December.Most will have the water turned off so fill when you can.

Have you taken into account the weather in the Madrid area in Dec/Jan
It will be freezing and possibly snowy. Its at altitude Granada may be a little warmer.

Whatever Advice you take i wish you luck and take care driving around Madrid. The Spanish are mad drivers especially Madrillions.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Wow Raf you are covering a lot of miles just for 10 days. We went to Spain first time this year and took 6 days to get to Valencia. If you havent booked sites then really think about where you are heading. Kids will be fed up of being on the road all day for several days. We averaged 250 miles a day and biggest journey was Biaritz to Valencia in 1 day. 
If doing this trip then why dont you shorten the route at least. You will be driving all the time otherwise. Weather around valencia is not bad.
If using autoroutes all the way and you can afford them then it would be quicker but I really worry that you are pushing yourself too much and would it be safe for you driving so much?

Concerned only
Chris


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

I have to agree with the op's that route is a tall order in the time, you will be doing nothing but sat in the cab!

Please don't take this the wrong way its just having like the others done it, it is one big ask!

Dont worry about gassing etc, golden rule for aires, turn up if its feels right stay if not move on, there are loads.

Little villages and towns are the best aires, motorway aires I don't bother with personally

Good luck what ever you decide.


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi I have been staying on aires, like many others here, for 16 years going away for up to 5 months at a time. I feel far safer than parking my motorhome in many areas of England. Do not confuse aire-de -camping car with motorway aires. The latter are best avoided.

As for the g word - don't go there. If it's ever happened there is yet to be a case gone to court and proven. Alarmist gossip.

Most aires are in villages. If you have not got the book go here:

http://www.all-the-aires.com/all-the-aires-france-4th-edition.shtml

Bordeaux is a long drive - not much fun for the kids. But that's up to you. Whatever you do have a great time.

Jed


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Have to agree with previous comments 400 miles in a motorhome is tiring; we do 380 miles in one day while driving down to Spain just to get a favourite stop and don't we know we have done it as well.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Afraid I'm another one concerned about the scale of your ambition to cover the distance you plan in 10 days, particularly with children on board. Le Havre to Granada is at least 1,100 miles; x 2 for return journey; plus any mileage in the UK to get to and from Portsmouth - a big challenge in the timescale.

Admittedly, we're early retired and like to take things a bit steady, with 200-250 miles a day a comfortable maximum. We can cover more on the motorway if need be, but all the fun then starts to disappear, especially if it's day after day.

You will have some very long sessions on the road. All perfectly possible if you're fit I'm sure. However - as others have mentioned - don't forget to factor in the winter weather. 

Good luck whatever you decide to do.

Mike


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Have to agree with the other opinions here. Sounds more like purgatory than a holiday. Our first trip we were taken to St Malo instead of Santander because of weather. We spent overnight on the boat and made an early morning start and drove on and on till we got to Vitoria-Gasteiz in the dark. Absolute madness. Woke next morning to 6 inches of snow.

If you're determined then maybe make Madrid your main destination. There's a site at Aranjuez which is just to the south of Madrid. Quite an interesting town in itself and there may be good public transport connections. Worth doing some research. Use the M50 to get there, don't go through the city centre. Then to the North there's Riaza for the way back. A quaint small town with a fine old centre and eateries and shops. Skiing nearby, also walks and cycling.

Stick to motorways, including the toll roads, as they are excellent and very quiet.... until you get near Madrid!!


----------



## hulltramper (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi.
With the ages of your children,you must be youngish.I have no need to point out,400 miles is 10 hrs at 40 miles an hour that makes it easier to grasp.Peage ? It is time versus money,to me it would make sense to travel motorway as much as possible,our PVC will go all day at 70+,you cannot do that on the back roads/villages,ok,you get to see rural France,but you will be turning back before you see Madrid .You will be moving along to average 41 mph,so allow a 15hr spread journey.You can pull onto a "Village aire" anytime even 23.00hrs.
I would think nothing of driving 400 miles in a lorry now and i am the wrong side of seventy. You Can do it, just break it up into 2-3 hours driving slots,all get out and have a nose around the Aire,country lane,wherever.
If you achieve your journey you will have the experience under your belt and can/will plan other trips with ease. It is easy for me to say the above,there are more old juggernaut jockeys on here to whom 400 miles is,"Local".
Best of luck,let us know how you get on.
Hulltramper


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Personally I would use aires where possible for a journey like this. They lend themselves better to just dropping in for a sleep and moving on in the morning but if you still want to stop at Bordeaux there is an ACSI site by the lake.

The site at Aranjuez is good for Madrid too. This too is in the ACSI book and there is a good rail link into the centre of Madrid. IIRC it cost about €15 for two return tickets. There may be room to park at the station but we walked from the site (took about 30 minutes I think). Aranjuez itself is an interesting little town.

Good luck with whatever you choose. The weather could well be a factor. You are at a surprisingly high altitude in much of that part of Spain and it snows frequently. Do you have a Plan B? Barcelona would be warmer and I am told by my son that the tour of the football stadium is very good.

JohnW


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Personally I would use aires where possible for a journey like this. They lend themselves better to just dropping in for a sleep and moving on in the morning but if you still want to stop at Bordeaux there is an ACSI site by the lake.

The site at Aranjuez is good for Madrid too. This too is in the ACSI book and there is a good rail link into the centre of Madrid. IIRC it cost about €15 for two return tickets. There may be room to park at the station but we walked from the site (took about 30 minutes I think). Aranjuez itself is an interesting little town.

Good luck with whatever you choose. The weather could well be a factor. You are at a surprisingly high altitude in much of that part of Spain and it snows frequently. Do you have a Plan B? Barcelona would be warmer and I am told by my son that the tour of the football stadium is very good.

JohnW


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

There is a good overnight campsite in Bordeaux:

http://www.camping-bordeaux.com/en.html

It is easy to find from the motorway. It is set up to service those exhibiting at the nearby Exhibition Centre and so is used to receiving people quite late in the evening but I would still phone in advance to check they will be open if you arrive late.

In Madrid we stay at:

http://www.campingosuna.com/

which has excellent transport links ( underground) to the city centre.

I can't help but agree with the others above however. Bordeaux is an awful long way in winter, when days are short and conditions could be dicey.

G

Edit: What time does your ferry arrive ?

Are your children into Futuroscope near Poitiers ? An overnight there is closer to Calais, there is a big aire or a good campsite nearby, and, even if you don't want to spend a day in Futuroscope, they will still be able to see it all lit up, looking impressive, from the campsite or the aire.

You can then miss Bordeaux and go further south.

http://www.camping-le-futuriste.fr/?lang=en


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

When travelling on holiday, package type trip, the best tip I heard was to halve the amount of clothes you plan to take and double the amount of spending money you plan to take.

There's a similar tip for motorhoming, it goes " halve the distance you plan to travel and double the length of time you'll be away"


I'm sure you get my drift - personally, that trip in 10 days would be hard work for little enjoyment. Yes it can be done but hells bells........ :?


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

One further thought - gas! No not the old gassing chestnut, but the stuff you want to use en route.

Don't know if you have a re-fill-able tank? But if you rely on gas for space heating in the van you might discover you need a lot of it. And you won't find any Calor abroad, or indeed any other type with UK connections. So something to be aware of.

Whatever you do, make sure you've got propane, rather than butane.

Mike


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Make sure you take serious coats, scarves and gloves. Both Madrid and Granada can be bitterly cold in winter; sunny but very cold.

If you plan to visit the Alhambra in Granada then you can buy tickets in advance on the internet. This saves queuing which, even in winter, might be necessary. It's very popular.

A good site in Granada, unless you have a very large van, is:

http://www.campingreinaisabel.es/

Easy access to the centre ( bus outside the site) and a friendly, welcoming place. Pitches are a bit tight so, if you have a large van, it would be worth booking in advance.

Bluntly, with small children, in winter I would always go for campsites and a hook up. You're going to be using a lot of energy to keep warm and lit and you don't want the additional worry of whether your batteries can cope or whether you will run out of water.

G


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

I have to disagree with the folks who say traveling 400 miles in a day would be purgatory.. we have to travel 300 miles plus just to get down to Dover from near Hull, and a lot of others a lot farther, I can do the 300 miles no problems at all in one go even with the bloody M25.

And as for driving on the continent if you use toll roads which are fast and smooth, far superior than the roads over here. If pushed you can keep a steady 65mph or faster if you can afford the diesel to get down into Spain if you are time constrained..

Driving a motor home is a lot less of a strain than driving a car all cramped up all the journey, you have a bog on board which is the main thing for everybody, plus the novelty of it all will keep the kids entertained plus their electrical gadgets...

When pushed to get somewhere I normally drive two tanks of fuel and when I fill up for the third for the next day, that is when we stop, after all driving down the motorways is boring enough you just want to get to where you are going, if you are going non toll roads though it is a different kettle of fish altogether, then it is the journey not the destination that takes president.

ray.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

There's a high pass north of Madrid, called Somosierra, which can be subject to closure due to snow. You can check it via a webcam on this site which has loads of other webcams which may be useful to others too. Scroll down to Puerto de Somosierra, under A1 Burgos or do a Find. Traffic Webcams


----------



## Raf (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey all. Thanks so much to every one for all the advise.

I have thought about the driving but pretty sure i will be ok. I plan on sticking to the motorways with regular breaks.

Stopping in Bordeaux was just an option as it looked around the half way point but i am flexible with this. We just want to get to Madrid area so we can have 2-3 days there.

My ferry docks at Le Havre at 8.00am so even if we set off at 10 i feel we can do 400 miles by 7pm.

If we are enjoying Madrid then i may just stay around this area and leave Granada area for another trip.

i just wanted to go further south as i thought we could get some sun down there.

Is there a route anyone can recommend as i chose Bordeaux then Madrid as it looks the most direct route from Le Havre. I would prefer to stay on motorways so we can cruise along at 60mph.

My kids are pretty good in the van as we have driven to disney many times and they are kept well occupied with the gadgets they usually pack.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Sorry- all that distance, then the same back again in 10days . . .you're going to frazzled & the kids will be tired of asking "are we there yet"
- I'd fly & hotel it - quicker and no more expensive !


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi Raf,
We normally take our time going down to Spain but this summer because of various commitments we had to hurry. We did Dover to Murcia in 3 days without any problems. We took it in turns to drive through France though.
We aimed for a reasonable journey, found an aire and then after resting decided if we would move a bit further on. 
We do the Bordeaux - San Sebastian route, and San Sebastian has a nice aire.
The Spanish authorities have opened up lots of new aires this year, mainly in villages which is great because it makes for easy parking and you get to see 'real Spain' at really cheap prices. Check out areasac.es or lapaca.org for the latest info. Although they are in Spanish if you click on Espana then on areas they bring up a map and you can click on the region you want to aim for to see what's available and note the GPS.
Good luck, but don't expect good weather in December.


----------



## Raf (Nov 3, 2009)

Wizzo said:


> Personally I would use aires where possible for a journey like this. They lend themselves better to just dropping in for a sleep and moving on in the morning but if you still want to stop at Bordeaux there is an ACSI site by the lake.
> 
> The site at Aranjuez is good for Madrid too. This too is in the ACSI book and there is a good rail link into the centre of Madrid. IIRC it cost about €15 for two return tickets. There may be room to park at the station but we walked from the site (took about 30 minutes I think). Aranjuez itself is an interesting little town.
> 
> ...


Been talking to the Mrs and thinking that Barcelona may well be the better option. If we get bored we can always go to Madrid but I don't think I will go further south after the advise on here which I do agree with.

So going to drive down to Barcelona where hopefully the weather will be better than Madrid. Any advise on stops on route from Le Havre and any nice sites close to Barcelona. or with good public transport.

All advise is much appreciated.
Raf


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Camping Barcelona at Mataro is (or was) in the ACSI book. Has shuttle buses to the local town and also a shuttle bus into Barcelona (all free). The train from Mataro town has a frequent service into Barcelona and again IIRC it cost around €15 for two return tickets should you decide not to use the shuttle. I think its a more interesting city than Madrid with the Cathedral and Gaudi's park plus the walk down the Ramblas, the cable cars etc.

JohnW


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

> Raf"]
> 
> 
> Wizzo said:
> ...


Hey up.

Just one thing if going to Barcelona, be careful my Architect mate while on a diving holiday with me was robbed twice. First one he was flagged down while driving in to Barcelona by another car saying he had a puncture and his wife's bag was snatched, with all their money and passports, two years later when we were on another diving holiday in Estartitt again the same thing happened but this time at some traffic lights in Barcelona, she had her bag snatched again, luckily she learned from the first incident by leaving their passports in Estartitt with us, still took her money and cards though..

Lightning and all that! :roll: 8O

ray.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If you are going to visit La Sagrada Familia ( and your children might well enjoy the quirkiness of it !) then buy your tickets online now and save yourself hours of waiting in a queue.

http://visit.sagradafamilia.cat/?lang=en

We have visited many times before but, last January, wanted to see it without scaffolding inside. The queues were up to 2 hours long. That was not a public holiday or anything special either.

G


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

And if weather not good at Barcelona then head to Valancia or Benidorm. At least your options are open but Benidorm tends to be booked up as very very popular.
Think you have made the right decision to miss Granada after all its a holiday not a driving expedition. Use the aires, they are fine on the Western route anyway. You waste time booking in and waiting for them to open in morning. We did 2 nights at Biaritz aire on way down and 2 nights at st jean de luz campsite on way back. Preferred St Jean de luz as nice area.

Chris


----------



## Raf (Nov 3, 2009)

rayrecrok said:


> > Raf"]
> >
> >
> > Wizzo said:
> ...


This is something which concerns us both but i guess we just have to be careful. Once we are at a site near Barcelona i intend on just using public transport to get around.

I have been advised not to stop for anyone en route and will follow this advise.

I have tried to get the Acsi book but the 2014 book is sold out. Can anyone recommend a good book which will list village aires or sites on my route and maybe even in Spain.

I would definitely want hook up even though the van has 3 leisure batteries, solar panels etc.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Utilise the kids eyeballs in every direction . . I'm fairly convinced that the people in Paris taught the Spanish to drive (and i use the word 'drive' with a certain amount of tongue in cheek . . There all seem to have a death wish & f»»» crazy 8O


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

The Caravan Club are still showing ACSI 2014 books in stock: Here


----------



## Raf (Nov 3, 2009)

wug said:


> The Caravan Club are still showing ACSI 2014 books in stock: Here


Thanks for that. Just ordered it.

Any advise on sites used on route would be appreciated and also a nice site near Barcelona with good public transport.

Raf


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

> ...and also a nice site near Barcelona with good public transport.
> Raf


Camping Barcelona, Mataro.

JohnW


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Camping Cuidad de Zaragoza is fine for overnight.

http://campingzaragoza.com/

Not the smartest - though nothing that a few days work wouldn't sort- but 16 amp EHU, big, flat pitches and well-heated showers and so on. There is also an onsite restaurant though we have never managed to find it open.

It used to be an ACSI site but no longer is but you can offer her ACSI rate and this is often accepted.

A good idea to look at it on Street View first as, to get to the main entrance, you have to go past the site, on the opposite carriageway, and then round the roundabout and back.

We use Vilanova Park ( ACSI) for Barcelona but guess that your youngsters might not appreciate the bus ride. The bus goes from outside the site, every hour and, depending on whether it goes via the airport or directly takes between 40 minutes and an hour.

http://www.vilanovapark.com/?lang=EN

It is a nice site though with plenty to do there and regular buses from the site to town. If they are interested in railways there is an excellent railway museum in town.

http://museudelferrocarril.org/en/english-version

G


----------



## Raf (Nov 3, 2009)

I have looked at villanova park but was wondering if there were any sites closer to the main area of Barcelona. I have been to Barcelona before (staying in a hotel) and would like to be able to get to the ramblers area as this is where it all seems to happen. We can do the bus tour, shopping and visit the Barcelona football stadium.


----------



## jlo37 (Dec 8, 2012)

What's the weather like in Madrid in September??? (or France for that matter @400 miles a day)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Your children will probably hate me for this ! 

I don't know how old they are but, unless they are quite old and quite articulate, I would make sure that each one of them has a piece of paper in their pocket, with your and their name, the name of the campsite you are staying on, your mobile numbers and any other relevant details, along with, in Spanish, something to the effect that they are lost, please help.

Even in winter Barcelona is a big, busy city and the Ramblas, as you know, are very crowded. It is very easy for children to get separated and, in a strange city, knowing that they can approach a shop keeper, person in uniform or someone safe and give them the paper, might well save panic all round if they are separated from you.

We've always felt safe there but I we do take sensible precautions with valuables etc.

G


----------



## Raf (Nov 3, 2009)

Grizzly said:


> We've always felt safe there but I we do take sensible precautions with valuables etc.
> 
> G


Im thinking of leaving the motorhome on the site we will use and then using the public transport.

Is it safe on the sites around Barcelona?

We usually carry minimal cash but will have passports etc. Should we leave these in the van or carry them with us?

Can anyone recommend a route to take from Le Havre. I know weather in December is unpredictable so I will be staying on motorways just to be on the safe side and to cover ground as fast as is possible in the van. Ideally I would want to take a stop at around the half way point.

I know its a lot of ground to cover as advised earlier but im comfortable doing 400 miles with a couple of stops and the kids are aged 10, 12 and 16 and are usually pretty good when driving back from Fort William to Birmingham.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Raf said:


> We usually carry minimal cash but will have passports etc. Should we leave these in the van or carry them with us?


I don't think Barcelona is any less safe than any other large tourist-ridden city. There are street gangs of pick-pockets in London as well as Barcelona.

Keep your collective wits about you, make sure that bags and wallets are well hidden, don't flash cash or jewellery etc, the same precautions you'd take anywhere.

If you are carrying a camera, rucksac, handbag etc then don't wear it as a back pack in crowded areas and you might like to fashion the string of a cheap rape alarm so that, if anyone tried to grab the bag, the peg is pulled out of the alarm and the alarm goes off to alert you.

We always carry our passports with us, as, I understand, you need a form of ID on you at all times. They are deep in my handbag or my husband's inside zipped gilet pocket however.

I can only speak for Vilanova Park but we have always felt the van was safely left on any campsite, anywhere. We do leave the alarm on.

I'd go off an enjoy yourselves and don't worry. The worst that is likely to happen is that you get blisters from all the walking !

G


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Have stayed at Mataro the bus leaves about 9 am drops you off in Barca square Du Cataluña and pick up is around 6 pm.You have to book your seat the day before so book as soon as you arrive.
I second the point about pre ticket purchase the queues are horrendous.
Dont bother to buy the tourist bus pass it takes longer to queue for the bus than it does to walk to the sites.
Crime wise its no worse and no better than any other city.
Forget the stories about gassing they dont happen.
But dont pull over for anyone between Valencia and Barca.
Just before the main drag in to La Ramblas look up to first balconies and you may see the museum of erotica!!!!!!What a site some of the people hanging out of the windows make.
Make sure you take a camera to La Ramblas it starts to hot up around 5 ish.


----------



## Raf (Nov 3, 2009)

Like the look of vilanova. 

Anyone know if i should book in advance or just turn up?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Raf said:


> Like the look of vilanova.
> 
> Anyone know if i should book in advance or just turn up?


When you book there you are not allocated a particular pitch but can choose larger or standard. Around Christmas it is quite busy as lots of Spaniards come as well as snowbirders.

There were quite a few places last year as it is a huge site and there are several areas. Some are open- which is a good thing in winter- others have tree cover so you are in shade.

If you do know your dates then I would advise booking as you can then ask for a larger pitch and give yourselves more room. The staff are very helpful and, if you asked for an unshaded pitch, would reserve one of those for you if possible. You can always select your own pitch when you get there if you are not happy with the one allocated.

The restaurant there is excellent. The menu do dia is about 12 euros for 3 courses plus wine and we went without great expectations at that price but we were impressed.

You can buy bus tickets at the boutique at a discounted rate, which is worth doing. 
There is also a very good supermarket in the site, open daily except Christmas day.
G


----------



## Raf (Nov 3, 2009)

I have just had my acsi book turn up today and the vilanova site is in the book. Does that mean i get a discount when i stay there?

It will be me, mrs and 3 children. What can we expect to pay as i see no mention on the vilanova website.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

> It will be me, mrs and 3 children. What can we expect to pay as i see no mention on the vilanova website.


The price you pay is the price shown in the ACSI book but read the beginning of the book where it details any extra you may have to pay. You will still have the option of pay the camps normal fees if these are more favourable but that would be unusual unless you are staying long term.

JohnW


----------



## peter21 (Aug 31, 2009)

Raf said:


> Hi all. I have booked the Portsmouth to Le Havre ferry for 20 December. I plan to drive to Bordeaux area upon arrival and onto Madrid from there the next day. I am travelling with the wife and 3 kids. I would like to spend a few days in Madrid as we want to visit the football stadium and generally tour around. From here i plan on going down to Granada area for a few days and then returning back to Le Havre stopping on route to break up the journey ready to catch the return ferry on 30 December.
> 
> Just wanted some advise on a decent campsite near Bordeaux area to spend the night. Want something safe with hook up if possible.


We stayed at Camping Beausoleil in the south suburbs of Bordeaux. Amazing city with good public transport. Site open all year when we last checked.
Look at our blog....just type Bordeaux into the search box....if you want a flavour of the place.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I was in Madrid 2 days ago and the snowploughs en route were having their ploughs attached in readiness for the snow that will arrive next month. The Spanish are good at keeping the route clear! As for sites the best bet for Madrid is the ACSI site at Aranjuez. Their are rail and coach links about a mile's walk from the site through the Palace grounds. It will be cold though!


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Careful. From memory the ACSI discount price is for 1 motorhome and two people.
As there are 5 of you, you'll likely be charged extra for the additional three people.
Why not ring them or email them direct to ask for their best price, mentioning that you have an ACSI card if this will help.....


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Raf said:


> We usually carry minimal cash but will have passports etc. Should we leave these in the van or carry them with us?


We lived in Marbella for 6 months and were never asked to show our passports, apart from sometimes at supermarkets, when using a card.

We photocopied (scanned & printed tbh) our passports onto A4 and each had a copy in their bag/wallet/pocket. I'm sure that would have done IF we needed something for the authorities.

I would leave the passports in a safe place eg van. Do you have a safe? (No need to answer that publicly)

Enjoy - Gordon

PS I also think that you are biting off more than you should but it's a free world. Not going so far and thinking "next time we will do it" is much better than thinking "that was horrible - we were warned".

PPS The joy of motorhoming is to make choices as and when you need to and then to adjust them in the light of experience.


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

We use the LD lines Portsmouth/Le Havre ferry all the time and motorhomes go on last in Portsmouth so we are usually one of the first off in Le Havre, you should be out of the port and one your way by 8.15.

Getting out of Le Havre is straight forward. It's dual carriageway but make sure you stay in the inside line. They have 'sous terrains' (underpasses) for cars at crossroads - you don't want to get stuck in one of those.

If you are going to Barcelona I recommend you head for Orlean A10, then A71(toll) to Clermont Ferrand, then A75(toll free) - this will take you over the Millau bridge (toll) to Beziers, then A9/AP7 to Barcelona (toll). How you get from Le Havre to Orlean is up to you, we always go across country to avoid Paris but we have the luxury of time. This route takes you across the Central Massif which is very cold in winter but it does look beautiful with the hoar frost on the trees. There are 'camping car aires' on this route, one is at Millau.

Here is a French website http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm that will be useful.

With the ACSI card the deal is for 1 motorhome and 2 adults with electricity so you will probably pay extra for them.

I hope this is of some help and have a good trip.


----------

